

Facebook Launches Ad Hoc Group Chat, New Chat Design, And Video Chat With Skype - gsharma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/06/facebook-launches-ad-hoc-group-chat-new-chat-design-and-video-chat-with-skype/?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150239410967669_17482847_10150239413972669#f1f3b85cd8

======
gsharma
Title changed to whatever page's title is and I can't edit. Here is the
original title: "Facebook bans video calling app, steals their url" and the
link points to a specific comment on the page.

~~~
nostromo
Might have been better to link directly to their blog entry:
[http://www.samuday.in/blog/2011/04/discontinuation_video_cal...](http://www.samuday.in/blog/2011/04/discontinuation_video_calling_application)

or the discussion on Facebook Developer's Forum:
<http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=95475>

~~~
gsharma
I thought about it, but blog post didn't have the URL context.

------
parfe
I'm currently watching the Yankees game. Jeter had a chance for his 3000th hit
(looks like only he'll only hit 2998 tonight).

Anyway I found myself with Facebook, Google Plus and Twitter all open at
various times, but what I was really looking for was a chatroom with a
persistent feel and a sense of temporary community/familiarity.

Basically IRC, but easily discoverable topic based channels. IRC requires too
much foreknowledge about servers and channels to find an active one on a whim.

Twitter is screaming into a void.

Facebook requires me to already know the people (Yankees and Jeter page don't
allow comments). I can't tell if ad hoc group chat is generic or requires me
to invite participants.

I thought Google Sparks would be the answer, but that just seems to be a news
feed.

Battle.net had a nice solution where channels had a cap on people joined and
they would just overflow to the topic-n+1 channel.

Anyone know of a feature like that? Maybe message rate limits on channels to
know when to overflow new joiners into a topic-n+1 channel (or join them to a
stagnating channel)? Am I missing anything with the current services?

Wow that was a rambling post.

------
andyv88
Perhaps 'Window Cill' will soon lose their vanity URL too, if the vibes
reference in Facebook video calling reference is true!
<http://www.facebook.com/vibes>

~~~
gsharma
Most likely. Even Kevin Celebi can lose it too.
<https://www.facebook.com/musicvibes>

